# ^^ GruvenParts.com ? Custom Made Hardware for VW?s!



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*^^ GruvenParts.com – Custom Made Hardware for VW’s!*

*GruvenParts.com* is located in Atlanta, GA and specializes in fabricating bulletproof hardware for your VW.
We do not sell off the shelf parts. Instead, we focus on hand made, high quality custom parts that are intended for serious track abuse. In fact, the company was founded for one simple reason: *We get pissed off when parts break.*
We have supplied our hardware to many of the larger forum vendors, racing teams, and weekend warriors alike. In fact, the ideas behind most of what we currently sell comes from the great people on the forums like you! If you would like us to design a custom part for your vehicle, please feel free to get in touch with us. *If you lead us to another part, you will be given free or deeply discounted parts for evaluating prototypes*. Just email or call – it's, that’s simple. 
Finally, a word about customer service. We *KNOW* the customer comes first. In our years of service, we have not had ONE SINGLE customer walk away dissatisfied. But don’t take our word for it – ask around on the forums. If you find someone unhappy with us, please tell them to get in touch with us immediately. Emails and phone calls are answered personally and promptly. 
Take a look at our current 2.8L 24V offerings - come visit us at * http://www.GruvenParts.com *
**** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!****

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines – Corrado thru R32!*
We were the 1st to build this part and its what started us off! If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by http://www.GruvenParts.com. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it’s the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It’s on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse!

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - AFP and BDF VR6*
Another Vortex 1st - You guys told us about the chronic rattles common to the intake manifold of the AFP and BDF VR6's and we listened. These bushings provide the fit VW should have used to prevent intake manifold wear. (The R32 intake bushings are coming soon!)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*
We also offer lightweight 24V VR6 crank, water pump, and tensioner pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. Same great quality as the 12V pulleys, but tailored for your 24V VR6 engine !

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*
This part replaces the useless rubber donut (OEM P/N 035-959-209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. This ones holds the pump and hoses tight!

*Billet / Carbon Fiber / Chrome "VeeChain"*
Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine with this keychain. An instant conversation starter with girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. An Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission.

*5 Axis CNC’d Billet Hood Pull – All MKIV Golf/Jetta Wagon*
Murphy is a mother…Ours is crafted from a solid block of aerospace grade aluminum on 1 of our 5 axis CNC's for a perfect fit. Forget about the “Pray and Pull” theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt to install. (MKIV Jetta Version coming soon)








*What's In Development?*
We always have new projects in development at http://www.GruvenParts.com. The VR6 thermostat housing could definitely use the *"Billet Treatment"*. Its in work, don't worry (just trying to find lower tooling costs!). 
Look for our billet R32 hood release handle, 1.8T coolant flange, MK5 camber plates, MK3 and MK4 Skid Plates (MK5 soon, too!), and many other great parts. 



_Modified by GruvenParts.com at 3:43 AM 5-8-2008_


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you guys.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*

company that makes some of the most useful parts IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i need to get some money together, i want to order a few things from you guys







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_company that makes some of the most useful parts IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i need to get some money together, i want to order a few things from you guys







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






































Bump all parts in stock


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Plenty of 24V lovin on our site now 
All the pulleys + billet crack pipes


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Bump for needing the hood pull but your out of stock


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

PM sent again


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The billet hood pulls are coming back in stock in a few weeks. Stay tuned


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Waterpump Pulley installed:








Tensioner Idler Pulley Installed: 








On Engine:








DIY for Waterpump install (Include pulley installation instructions) 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3767610


_Modified by apstguy at 11:46 PM 4-1-2008_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for posting pics!
I love how that h20 pump pulley shines!


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Any idea when the billet hood pull will be back in stock?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_Any idea when the billet hood pull will be back in stock?

They will be in stock Monday May 5. I will get the web guy to shoot the pics and upload to our site next week, but if you want a few pics from my cam ahead of time to order I can get those to you hopefully Monday evening.
These will look even better than the 1st batch as they have really spent alot of time tweaking the program and building fabrication tooling. We've spent over $2k in tooling alone to get this on a 4 axis from a 5 axis CNC, which will help us bring the prices down. We're competing for mill time with some very high profile military projects, and yall know how much the good o US of A is spending on that. At least its for Hummer H2 mods, so I guess the small fish gets put off a couple weeks. 
Stay tuned man, its coming


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Gruven 24 VR6 Power Steering pulley:


----------



## tpotp (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

can your pulleys be mixed with pulleys from someone else (ie ECS)?
i was just thinking of getting ECS's lightweight (not underdrive) crank pulley and lightweight power steering pulley in conjunction with your lightweight water pump pulley and lightweight tensioner pulley.
(reason for doing it that way is because of the $ saved compared to the $ spent buying the entire pulley set from you guys)
the only differences that i can see (which all show that going Gruven is better but isn't that big of a deal since i'm poor and trying to save $







) is that;
- ECS's lightweight power steering pulley weighs 152 grams.
(your power steering pulley weight wasn't listed but i'm assuming it's lighter, correct me if i'm wrong?)
- also, it isn't underdrive like yours.
(from what i've read, it's ok to have an underdrive power steering pulley, just not an underdrive crank pulley, correct me if i'm wrong?)
- ECS's lightweight crank pulley weighs 205 grams more than yours
(barely .5 lbs)
probably a stupid question, but just wondering. thanks in advance


_Modified by tpotp at 6:09 AM 5-15-2008_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (tpotp)*

Yes you can certainly combine pulleys.
Email me direct on pricing - [email protected]


----------



## spartangti (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

If you ever wanna test some new 24v stuff i'm in the area.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (spartangti)*

mk4 skid plate?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

The skid plate project is on the list and we're getting to it // Stay tuned on that 1.


----------



## tpotp (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Yes you can certainly combine pulleys.
Email me direct on pricing - [email protected]

emailed you


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (tpotp)*

IM replied.
We accept paypal payments and credit card. Also checks but we do wait for checks to clear.


----------



## tpotp (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

did u get my email?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (tpotp)*

Yes, sorry Arnold for the late reply, busy days in the shop!
We replied to email, pls let us know.


----------



## tpotp (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

pulley set ordered


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (tpotp)*

Thanks for the order








Everything is in stock


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Hey does your side to side shift reduction http://gruvenparts.com/website...id=60 kit work on the O2M


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Not on the 02M, that ones already metal.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Did I mention the crack pipes are on special till end of month for $60?? 









http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Plenty of 24V lovin on our site now 
All the pulleys + billet crack pipes









Yea I have the billet crack pipe and really want to get the pulleys soon. There the best ones I have seen so far. On your web page it says you guys do some custom work. I have had some ideas and might send you guys an email soon to talk about it.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

All parts in stock








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Group buy on billet hood pulls - here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3983213


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Hows that thermo housing coming???


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (vwaddicct07)*

Expensive so far ... looking at lower cost options now. Stay tuned, we'll get it.


----------



## CorradoCram (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

eta on the jetta hood pull?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (CorradoCram)*

checking on that with engineering, stay tuned ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (CorradoCram)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoCram* »_eta on the jetta hood pull?

Jetta hood pull in the CNC shop now being programmed. WE should have parts later this week, pls stay tuned!!


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Bump for Paul / Gruven http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BTW - he can get you more than just his own products, and at a great price. 
Here's what I'm doing next weekend - thanks Paul!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_Bump for Paul / Gruven http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BTW - he can get you more than just his own products, and at a great price. 
Here's what I'm doing next weekend - thanks Paul!










Thanks for the bump








We will update site soon to include the OEM parts, but we can sell just about anything right now !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

almost friday bump


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_Bump for Paul / Gruven http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BTW - he can get you more than just his own products, and at a great price. 
Here's what I'm doing next weekend - thanks Paul!










nice i need to get the pulley set and the intake shifter rod bearings set as well.
On another note do you guys at gruvenparts have any clothing products yet. Have not seen anything on the site yet.


_Modified by VR6VDub172 at 3:36 PM 10-23-2008_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We've got everything in stock right now








Clothing line? I donno but Im kicking around idea of nice VR6 belt buckle, texas style. 
Maybe some nice crack pipe tee's. Stay tuned


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (vwaddicct07)*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Lots more parts in the works, this is only the beginning








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_ I donno but Im kicking around idea of nice VR6 belt buckle, texas style. 


DO IT! I will definitely buy it. maby even 2!


----------



## CorradoCram (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*

count a few more buckles here...
i know quite a few guys that would take one


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (CorradoCram)*

I'll pass that on to engineering. It would be cool!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for weekend
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

How is the 24V alternator pulley coming?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (apstguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apstguy* »_How is the 24V alternator pulley coming?

Its not. Can we borrow an OEM pulley to measure, then we'll give you a free 1 to test out








Need it for about a week. Pls email if you can help. I also wonder if the 12V version would fit, just with 1 extra rib...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

whats up with the two prices for the power stearing pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (vdubsunday)*

IM sent, should be $129 for 12 and 24v.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up to the top


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Mid-week bumpski


----------



## RussellBub (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (apstguy)*

DIY? Any feedback from an installation persepctive?
**EDIT** THANKS GARY!!! Any info on the other two pulleys?
Anyone with all four pulleys installed have any performance feedback? 
Can anyone give some more detail about the benifits seen from the upgraded intake manifold bushings?
As far as VR6 Billet/Chrome Belt Buckles, consider one sold. I'll also be contacting you about a purchase for my car in the near future!


_Modified by RussellBub at 10:36 AM 12-4-2008_


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Lots of ppl on here have those parts, hopefully we'll get some feedback


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (RussellBub)*

My waterpump replacement can serve as a DIY for replacing the waterpump pulley. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3767610
As for the tensioner, look at the 12V DIY list for it, it is exactly the same. The power steering pump doesn't need a DIY, it is only 3 bolts. If you can't figure that one out, don't work on your own car. The crank pulley is the most difficult, search the DIY thread in the MkIV board for the answers.
I'm not so sure you can quantify my performance gain as I only probably saved grams as I don't have the crank pulley. I'm just a whore for billet. You should see my 85 Chevy C10








The intake manifold bushings are twice as thick as the originals and are made of a different material. They are a lot beefier than the stock bushings, which rattle after a while. They have no performance gain.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (apstguy)*

that is a great write up. 
We need to work something out so I can host it on GruvenParts.com DIY ...


----------



## RussellBub (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

I would have to agree
Cheers!


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

I've been meaning to add the photos I took and bolt sizes to it, once school is out, I'll have the time.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for some great parts


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Its all in stock ready to ship








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Much more in the works, thanks for all suggestions and pls stay tuned. 
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Lots more BILLET on the way : coolant flanges, oil filter flanges, dip stick seals, ect...
Stay tuned, we're turning copious amounts of Alcoa's finest into unbreakable VW and Audi parts








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for a Monday


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Much more in the works, stay tuned


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for billet








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for almost friday








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Help us with new part ideas - just email us, if we build your design, you get FREE PARTS to try out. Cant beat that








[email protected]
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

I'm still waiting on the billet thermostat housing! Hopefully it comes out soon.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We know it...and it will change the world when its complete!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Everything is in stock ready to ship !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bumpski


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Cheers





























http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Any suggestions for parts you need made?
Pls email me - [email protected]


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

looks like my stuff shipped out today


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bump for billet shhtuff.
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Bump for Gruven http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
E-mailed Paul about my order, any idea on a tracking number?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks man, yeah per our conversation on email its coming shortly. Sorry for delay but that metal water pump from Graf didnt look perfect so I rejected it back to them.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

More new parts on the way soon, stay tuned!
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new billet parts coming soon, stay tuned


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Friday bumpski


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com
Lots o' billet stuff


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

almost friday bump.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We'll be selling all VF Engineering products on our site very soon.
Stay tuned


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

midweek bump


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Everything is in stock








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for it being FRY-DAY


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Lots of new parts coming soon, stay tuned (and thanks for patience!)
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for more billet coming ...


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Bump for more billet coming ...

Heard that for a while now....any sneak peaks?
Ordered my tensioner pully couple days ago, shipped out today. Looking forward to getting rid of the hampster wheel noise!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the orders! Stay tuned for more parts soon.
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump again


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet parts


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

All parts in stock


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

New billet parts coming soon


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

More new parts coming soon, we appreciate the vast # of emails and IM suggestions. 
As always, call us or email with any questions about current or future product line.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Good week for tuning bump


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

I e-mailed you a couple times about my pulley, have you received it yet?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Was this 24v alt pulley? If so, yes and I have billet version for you to try








Call or email me. [email protected]


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

No it was the fitment issues with the tensioner pulley.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

OK give me a call, we will get this taken care of ASAP. Count on it.
Sorry for delay.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for more parts coming soon!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Coming soon :
Adjustable R32/TT rear control arms
1.8T Billet Coolant Flange
Much more ...
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

How much does your power steering pulley weigh? For a mk4 R32

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

